# My new girl :D whaddya think? *pic heavy*



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is cute. Did you say she was going to be a lesson horse? she could use a couple of pounds, but she looks to be in good health . Her hocks look a little puffy but if she was reiner that is not suprising. Cute pic of her sticking out her tongue.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh Congrats!! I am very happy for you. More details and pics please, :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like this mare a lot. I will start with what I like about her, her heartgirth, her overall stature, her hind end, her legs, although her back legs are a wee bit posty. Her neck is on the short, thick side, throatlatch is thick too, and her shoulder doesn't have the slope I prefer although it's not straight which is good. Very nice horse, no doubt.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

YOu are indeed blessed.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I LOVE her build!! She looks sweet =)


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep, she'll be a lesson horse. I have been teaching lessons with horses at a different facility leasing in a per lesson basis, and have been paying more than twice what it would cost to keep a horse in horse use fees. She was used to teach lessons for several years. She has the perfect personality for it. She also actually enjoys attention, go figure, so she'll be great for my kids to groom and love on. I have 9 lessons right now, kids and adults, and more on the waiting list. I'm just taking off teaching lessons on my own, but taught working at other places. It's been about 8 months on my own now. 
Thanks everyone! I'll definitely be posting more pictures. She's settling in great. When I went to pick her up this morning I found out the girl who had her since summer has done next to nothing keeping her. Didn't have the vet records for me, so I went by the vet office and found out she was due for her vacs, so I had all those done this morning. She hasn't wormed her once since she got her last summer, so I'm taking a fecal sample in on Monday to get that taken care of. She's been on pasture with occasional hay. I'm working on setting up a free choice hay slow feeder for her. Interviewing farriers. Also taking her to the tack shop to buy saddles and have a saddle fitter check fit. 
Thanks waresbear, that really means a lot coming from you. Yeah, her neck is on the thick side, agreed on the throat, I think she's a little long in the back too. Her shoulder is more laid back than any other horse I looked at, but no, it isn't perfect. All in all, I think she's pretty well put together, especially for a lesson horse. Haha. I have seen some wonky looking lesson horses, they have great personalities for the job, but nothing to look at, haha.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats! She's actually a fairly nice looking horse
Shoulder angle is not too bad and she has sufficient depth through the girth
She is a little back at the knee
Bum high and her back is borderline long
I like her pasterns and though she could use a little more muscling, she had nice hidnquarters in my opinion
Back legs are just a tad posty but nothing severe


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I took her out to a tack shop today to have saddles fitted (instead of buying and returning endless saddles) the freeway was about 100 feet away. I unloaded her and tied her to the trailer and she stood there while we carried out saddle after saddle for 2 hours. She could have cared less. She cocked a leg and fell asleep. She has the perfect disposition for a lesson horse. She has barely been used since last spring, so I expect she should muscle up beautifully. I don't know if you guys can tell in these pics, but she does have a mild club foot, her front right. Some call it 'high low syndrome'. I have a farrier who will be great for her. We'll be trimming her little and often. We'll be keeping her barefoot and I'm getting her backcountry glove easy boots for trail riding. I'm really looking forward to working with this horse.  thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, but here's a pic of her front feet


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

OOOooooh i like this little mare!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, you have been blessed! Nice mare & congrats on building your business.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like this girl is going to get some great treatment! There are so many lesson progams who are unwilling to have saddle fits, corrective trimming, etc but it looks like you definitely know what you're doing. I'm sure she'll thrive under you. Can't wait to see this beauty in her shiny summer coat!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you! I have been horseless (without my own horse) for about a year now. I sold her because I couldn't take care of her the way I know horses need to be taken care of. Sure, I probably could have afforded hay, enough to keep her alive, but I knew she deserved better than that. I have been waiting to make sure my income far exceeded my expenses. I have been working at a place where saddles are considered for the rider only. I can't stand it. I have big plans for this! Once I get my schedule smoothed out, I want to sponsor one underprivileged kid a month and give them and package of 4 free lessons. The owner, another woman who taught for years, years ago, and myself are planning some 4-5 hour workshops (free) this summer for underprivileged kids. I have a farrier who said she'd come out and do a demonstration for it. I'm very excited! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

One from our ride together this morning. She is such a doll!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good things happen to good people. She's a beautiful mare.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

It truly warms my heart to see someone so devoted and educated in horsecare get a winfall like this sweet mare! You're going to be a raging local success and with the great things you're doing for your community, booya! You're awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

My little brother. He went out with me this morning and went riding before he had to go to school.


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

i really like her build, she beautiful & i really like her, congrats!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like this mare...goodluck with her!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

After your subsequent posts, you know what I like the most about this horse? Her attitude, that is priceless and outweighs any confirmation flaws or assets!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! She's both sweet and beautiful!! So happy for you - Truly a blessing


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Breezie is turning out to be even more phenomenal than I originally thought. She started work this week, and has taught several lessons, and is only getting better each day. She moves out to lunge flawlessly, such a blessing for me because I can focus all of my energy on working with the student, and not worrying about the horse. Picks up a nice little jog. Her MO, if anything goes wrong, is just to ease to a stop. If a student loses their balance too much at the trot, she comes back down, waits for them to recompose themselves, and then picks it back up when they ask. She is anxious with cinching up, and I think she's just been cinched up hard and fast, so we're working on that. She loves to be loved on, so she is great for kids to scratch and love on. She stretches out her neck and lip and turns her head sideways and just digs scratches, grooming and pets. Every student I have had her on seems so much more comfortable and relaxed, and I have had two different parents approach and say "she just seems so much more comfortable on her than any other horse she's been on" she teaches kids to use their bodies and seats, and kids are amazed when she stops from their seat without having to pick up the reins. Here are some pictures of her with some students from this week.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

One in a million.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh noooooooooooooooooo, two of the pictures are upside down! I want to seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Tessa,

I just love your attitude...I love that you put your plan into G-d's hands, and let Him and his loving energy work with and for you! Its been my experience that doing so _always pays off, even if it isn't in exactly the manner we expect it to!  _...In my life, as well, when I allow myself to RELAX and simly _trust in Him_ I never, ever go wrong...

I think that the work you are doing/the plans you have are wonderful and honorable, (as is your new mare completely a precious blessing!) Clearly the kids adore her, as do their parents~and why wouldn't they? :wink:

As you totally know, kids can absolutely feel it when they are on a safe, solid horse...I imagine they will progress rapidly, moreso than ever before; with the combination of their additional confidence now that you have Breezie; as well as your teaching combined with her gentle way with them as you described, helping them to really establish the basics, safely and properly. What an excellent path, when folks such as yourself find a way to put their passions in life together with aiding others (people, animals, or both).

I really sit up and take notice when I observe a person who has that internal ability to _use their _gift of knowledge/their acquired wealth of knowledge to share such with others! 

Keep up the good work woman. I believe that G-d and life have amazing things in store for your future as well as for those whose lives you touch.... :wink:


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Breezie working! She has been incredible. And I love her. Haha. 
























There's a little bird on her back in that last picture. She's like a rhino, lol. And always has a couple bird turds on her. Haha

In addition, I just posted another thread on this, but I was just gifted with ANOTHER incredible horse. The person who bred Breezie called me the other day asking if I wanted to take her horse Booker to use for lessons. He was trained by the same person that trained Breezie and showed reining. She doesn't intend on taking him back. He's even better than Breezie. I guess he just doesn't have what it takes to get high points in reining competitions and she loves him to death so she doesn't want to sell him or give him away, but 'lend' him to me forever. Haha. Same thing as with Breezie. I just can't sell him and if he doesn't work out for lessons, he can go back to her. I don't see that happening though, he's amazing. Here's a picture of him and the trainer. He's a 9 year old breeding stock APHA gelding, I guess his sire was a paint and his dam was a QH (I don't know much about registration rules), he is built like a TANK. and has a big puppy dog personality. I'm in love.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

She is beautiful! You have been blessed! Congrats!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What a deal!!!!
Very nice horses, both of them.


----------

